# New anthology (paying market) open for submissions



## Ian Whates (Jan 6, 2013)

Now I know that most on here aren't interested in writing anything, let alone seeing it published, let alone being _*paid *_to see it published, but for those who are... 

http://newconpress.co.uk/anthology/looking-landwards-submissions-open/

This is NewCon Press' first ever open-submission anthology.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Ian,

Does this relate to the flash fiction competition?


----------



## Ian Whates (Jan 7, 2013)

Stephen Palmer said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> Does this relate to the flash fiction competition?


 

In a sense, Stephen.  If you check the flash fiction page, you'll see it mentions that, in addition to appearing in the _Landwards_ magazine, the winning flash piece will also be included in a similarly themed anthology... This is it.


----------



## psychotick (Jan 15, 2013)

Hmmm,

Lets see, triffods have been done. Someone did attack of the killer tomatoes. I wonder if anyone's looked at corn running amok? Maybe genetically engineered super psycho corn?

Cheers, Greg.


----------

